# Winter time Fly Fishing



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

The drop in the temperature a few days ago along with freezing water against my skin reminded me that winter is not too far away. It kind of got me to thinking whether or not most fly fishers hang up the rod and reel during the winter time or pursue other species instead of the smallmouth bass (I live in the SW Ohio region). Do flyfishers go after saugeye? Where do carp go during the winter time? I barely caught anything last winter except a spotted bass and a cold.

So what do you guys/girls do? Tie flies? Pursue other species? Shoot deer?


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

I go to Tennessee and fish with a couple friends.

Brad


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I pretty much hibernate. I went to Tennessee a couple years ago for some winter fishing, but the drive home was total mayhem...icy roads, snow, bad driving. I decided to stay home where it's safe. If the water isn't frozen over, I'll pursue some crappie. I've always wanted to do some steelhead fishing, but being so far south, and not knowing my way around up north (nor really knowing where to even START), and not willing to pay a guide a couple hundred bucks to go fishing, I have not yet done it.

I just got my vice and tying equipment this year, so I probably will start tying more in the winter months.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

I'll hit some eye's up now and then, may hit the mad through the end of the year, Also would love to go north and find some steelies, but also don't have a clue where to start at


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

My favorite smallie river is done now until springtime. I'll get out a few times for trout species in the winter, but not warmwater fish. Although the fishing might not be the best, I really do love fly fishing in the winter, there's just something about the cool crisp air, solitude on the river/stream, the snow sparkling, etc. Oh I do tie a LOT of flies in the winter...


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

This year I think I'll do some fishing in the winter. In the past I would just snowmobile up north or at home. Hobbies to replace hobbies. I'm getting into the steelhead fishing this year and come to find out that it goes on in winter. I bought myself a center pin rig and I can use it right by the cabin in the UP instead of riding.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

In the winter I do some trout fishing and will drive over Cleveland way to chase some crome too, as well as tie flies. Nothing better than going trout chasing on a 35 to 40 degree day. Gets you off the couch and you will usually have the river to yourself.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

sbreech said:


> I pretty much hibernate. I went to Tennessee a couple years ago for some winter fishing, but the drive home was total mayhem...icy roads, snow, bad driving. I decided to stay home where it's safe. If the water isn't frozen over, I'll pursue some crappie. I've always wanted to do some steelhead fishing, but being so far south, and not knowing my way around up north (nor really knowing where to even START), and not willing to pay a guide a couple hundred bucks to go fishing, I have not yet done it.
> 
> I just got my vice and tying equipment this year, so I probably will start tying more in the winter months.


Are crappies too deep in the winter time to get on the fly? Around my neck of the woods, it seems saugeye (Ohio river) is the species to go after in the winter season. Can they be caught on the fly or are they more of a deep water species. Otherwise, it sounds like I may need to head up north to get in on some of steelhead action aka another reason to get another fly rod and reel outfit !!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I&#8217;m going to give it a shot;I have a couple places in mind and I'll go after whatever i can get. I started tying flies last winter, it didn&#8217;t take my mind off of fishing; if anything it made me want to fish even more.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

If the water isn't solid (ice) I'll try to fish, but it's often just casting practice. (like yesterday was)
I'll also hit the warmwater discharge into the Ohio river at the power plant a few times.
Don't catch much, but it beats setting at home wishing I could go fishing.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

if you have any warm water discharges in a river near you they hold a lot of carp during winter. 

i dont fly fish but during winter i hit the discharges a lot in the Dayton area where carp are stacked up. water may only be a few degrees warmer but they attract a lot of carp for some reason. see a few fly fishermen from time to time throwing corn shaped/colored offerings and doing good. 

i usually toss out a half can of corn to get them going and use an ultralight with 4lb test drifting corn under a small float.

check out the pics in the link below. it was more towards the end of winter but they still stack up like that at times during winter.the colder the main river is the thicker they will be in the discharge water. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=88510


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I've been known to chase gills in the middle of winter when the weather warms enough to melt the ice on the local ponds. Last year was brutally cold and I didn't get a chance to do it, but the year before in mid-January I slayed gills on my 3wt when we had a few days of warmer weather. They were a few feet deep off old weed lines and couldn't resist small nymphs.

Other than that, I stockpile (tie) flies and shoot deer, coyotes, and anything else I can get tying materials out of.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ARReflections said:


> Are crappies too deep in the winter time to get on the fly? Around my neck of the woods, it seems saugeye (Ohio river) is the species to go after in the winter season. Can they be caught on the fly or are they more of a deep water species. Otherwise, it sounds like I may need to head up north to get in on some of steelhead action aka another reason to get another fly rod and reel outfit !!


With a 9' leader / tippet, a bead head nymph, and a small split shot, I can get down fairly deep. I've only used the split shot once though, as the bead head goes down pretty well on its own.

I have a couple 6wts that would do pretty well for steelhead I do believe, and I also have an 8wt that would most sufficiently. I REALLY need to find a way to try that this year. New waders are on my Christmas list.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

ARReflections said:


> Are crappies too deep in the winter time to get on the fly? Around my neck of the woods, it seems saugeye (Ohio river) is the species to go after in the winter season. Can they be caught on the fly or are they more of a deep water species. Otherwise, it sounds like I may need to head up north to get in on some of steelhead action aka another reason to get another fly rod and reel outfit !!


You can find crappies shallow enough for the fly, for sure. Sauger in the Ohio River, at least where I get them, would be really tough on the fly. I fish below the dams quite a bit, and typically we're finding sauger on the bottom in 20+ feet of water. I'm sure they can be found in shallower stuff, but consistently I get them in deeper water by the damn during winter. The sauger can be caught in shallow water without much issue on the Hocking, particularly in the spring, but on the Ohio it would be tricky.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Steelhead from now until the rivers ice up. Then hit them hard when the ice dissappears. I also tie most of my flies during winter. To me, emotionally, one winter steelhead is worth half a dozen any other time. Occasionally I get invited to fish Rockwell or Sunnybrook during winter. In the past we have killed them with soft hackles or small minnow patterns. 

Get em now before the ice comes. Usually by the first week in January, the rivers are iced pretty good.
Rickerd


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

mcoppel said:


> I'll hit some eye's up now and then, may hit the mad through the end of the year, Also would love to go north and find some steelies, but also don't have a clue where to start at


Just Start going up north, I just started fishen for steel 2yrs ago, Once you Catch a fish over 30 you will not want to fish for anything else. For me the chagrin was the first river I cought my first steel on my second trip, But this year the chag is slow try the rocky or grand. Just get out and fish the runs and end of runs you will find something. jig maggot work well clear water, if the water is stained a bit or a lot use spawn sacs. Cregg at erie outfitters has the best eggs around. Cought a few last week on them


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I an kicking around the idea of casting a switch rod in the muskingum for sauger this winter, but that will be 90% casting practice lol. 

That said, a good clouser and a sinking leader can absolutely rock sauger all day. I got a 24" saugeye out of big walnut with a clouser.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

go south...i did. any of you boys are welcome to come down to VA and do a little troot fishing. The smith river and countless little bluelines can keep you occupied for years. ill be back up north this winter to fish for rocky river silver bullets, but for now the blue ridge keeps me occupied from february till december (thats right almost 10 months of fishing weather ).


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Not counting this year, I always fly fished until the water iced over for gills. I use a small strike indicator with a tungsten head nymph. I always fished deep and slow. The Auglaize River gives up some crappie and smallies this time of year, but you gotta now where to fish. I use weighted woolly buggers and a strike indicator. If you're up by Grand Rapids and Waterville, the Maumee River might give up some steelhead and pike too. You can find warmwater fish by some hot-water discharges around power plants too, but I don't recall where they are.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

I meant to respond to this earlier. There is some great trout fishing to be had on many streams within a few hours drive. Places like the Elk in WV and the Yough in PA never ice over and can account for some great winter midge fishing. I have included a couple of winter fishing pics from here in Ohio. There was about ten inches of snow on the ground, but the daytime temps had warmed to near forty. There were midges all over the snow. We had a great day fishing to rising fish. We did not catch a great number of fish that day, but catching fish on the surface in January can really help to rid you of those winter blues.







[/IMG]
If you look closely you can see the fish rising right in front of Mike.








One of my favorite winter pictures.







[/IMG]
A little success.


----------

